# How many left



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've loved this car from day one over 10 years ago. It's rarity was one of the attractions but with normal attrition combined with the daily driving and aggressive driving from the newer demographic it's getting closer to extinction. I've tried looking for figures and have kept note of all the daily driven ones being beaten to death and wrecked ones but I was looking for something more concrete. The best I could do was try to estimate.

The methodology I used for a starting number is the number of all registered vehicles in 2004 when I got my goat, the number of all vehicles sold since then and the number of all registered vehicles today. That number said that as a group of all 10 years 64% are still around.

That would put our number at 27,000 if all else was equal. It is still just an educated guess as it was round numbers. The number of all registered vehicles takes no regard to condition and there are a bunch of beaters on the road. I know there is a large percentage of goat owners that have kept their car is excellent condition but as evidenced by the statistic that the goat is one of the most ticketed cars a lot of people are driving them hard and wrecking them. The data also doesn't differentiate in the fact that there are a larger percentage of cars from 2 years ago than 10 years ago on the road. I'd put the number closer to 20,000 as a guess.  It would be fun to know from insurance data how many are left registered but I don't have that available to me.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I believe your guess of 20,000 is very close. I also believe that a large percentage of the owners of the vehicles that are non-beaters belong to one of the forums dedicated to GTOs. Based on that premise, the total number of members of this forum and LS1 may give an approximate number of fourth gen GTOs still in very good to excellent condition. (Or not.)


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL any Nation I know?


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd buy 20k...it only takes a minor fender bender to total our cars...I know cause mines been totalled twice . So an abnormal large percentage of GTO's 
end up being parted out instead returned to service. Add in FPFQ and there are fewer people who have the means to save their totalled cars, and just like we all get older, a large percentage of our cars are owned by people who have owned them a long time and are now moving on, selling to the FPFQers, see above. What I'd love to know is if any RA6's have been totalled...I do know that we could see the RA6 count go up by one as there is still one kit for sale.


----------



## Saywhat (Nov 21, 2014)

I would also love to know how many are left, when I was thinking about the numbers I had in mind 17k-23k.


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

Interesting topic. When I insured mine, my agent theorized that a huge portion of these vehicles fell into the hands of a younger demographic as the cars depreciated significantly post production around 07-09. Unfortunately, many ended up totaled. 
Since that time Ive owned two GTO's. And to my surprise when I sold the first one, I had inquiries from all across the country. Economic environment aside, if maintained these cars wont be going down in value any time soon.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I see several every week posted up somewhere that are totalled and not everyone posts their accidents. Then there are all the ones that are DD'ed in winter/salt conditions racking up the miles and enduring corrosion because they can't afford a beater or their mother won't let them park it in the garage. Those that are left in decent shape are going to be highly desirable.


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> I see several every week posted up somewhere that are totalled and not everyone posts their accidents. Then there are all the ones that are DD'ed in winter/salt conditions racking up the miles and enduring corrosion because they can't afford a beater or their mother won't let them park it in the garage. Those that are left in decent shape are going to be highly desirable.


Not being a collector, one thing Ive always wondered about is what impact a salvage title has to long term value. Certainly, it's not appealing in todays market. But watching restored collector cars rolling across the block at major auctions, you would have to think that many have been totaled at some point in there lifetime. Curious to hear your thots!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think it's a stain that even inVinceable can't get out.


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> I think it's a stain that even inVinceable can't get out.


lol..The stigma is kind of a shame when you see how easily these cars are totaled based on cost.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Things used to be fixable. Now we throw stuff away and get a new one. I had a TV repair business once. I'm glad I got out of that!


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Things used to be fixable. Now we throw stuff away and get a new one. I had a TV repair business once. I'm glad I got out of that!


You just reminded me of a disturbing memory from my childhood,....I remember when I was the remote control! :rofl:


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

Collector cars have a huge aftermarket support, buisness were born and flourished. in new york there are no titles for vehicles older then 1973, many cars were dug from barns and backyards with nothing but a chassis, Maybe, and compleatly rebuilt through the aftermarket, all you still need is the vin tag. is it a clone or a restoration, if you have an original drivetrain and restore it with the origional options its a restoration, i have seen clones go for very good money as well. These cars the GTO are rare and getting rarerer every day, and they may very well become collectable one day, other than the drivetrain what is available through the aftermarket as replacement parts, no glass, no body parts, forget about interior parts, I turned down more than a few cars that had salvage titles, i had no intrest in finding out wht it had a salvage title, if it was a totaled mustang GT i wouldent have thought twice wether to by or not. To be honest, if i had done any homework on the GTO before i bought one i most likely would have ended my search with buying another collector car to restore, but i did buy one, and it hooked me, and even with these issues looming i wont give it up, It puts a huge smile on my face every time it wags its tail. its all stock and i will keep it just the way it is.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

So Mike, you consider 04-06 GTO to be a collector car?


----------



## MikeT (Dec 26, 2014)

No not at all, did my post make you think that i thought it was? What i said was maybe some day they might become collectable, right now no. my opinion for what its worth. Its still one hell of a ride.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll know you have a collector car when a kid that buys one for under 10k can't just run out and buy another after he wraps the first one around a tree.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Or, ten years from now when everyone who wanted one as a kid or has good memories of one wants to own one and there aren't many left. Similar circumstance to why so many want cars from the fifties and sixties - even cars that weren't special its day.


----------



## brendan4862 (Apr 26, 2012)

I completely agree with Svede. Just this last year there was a local GTO that got smucked. It wasn't the guys fault, the other guy ran a red light. There are fewer and fewer each year with the biggest issue being the younger in-experienced folks who don't understand or respect the 400hp.

With that in mind, I believe strongly the 04-06 GTO's are collectors. Low mileage examples that have been babied are very hard to come by. Most of the time these cars have been driven hard when purchased second hand. Most have been modified in some way, even if they are low mileage. People who only drive them in good weather, fix the issues they came with from the factory, and take good general care of them are few and far between. These cars will absolutely show the price going up sooner rather than later if they fit the bill.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

brendan4862 said:


> People who only drive them in good weather, fix the issues they came with from the factory, and take good general care of them are few and far between. These cars will absolutely show the price going up sooner rather than later if they fit the bill.


That generally describes me and how I use my GTO. I bought it in 2009 w/25k miles and it now has 28k. It's garaged and only driven occasionally as the mileage would indicate, is completely stock, has had the obligatory suspension fixes, etc. I still don't consider is a collector car. I bought it because I liked it. If goes up significantly in value, it probably wouldn't be soon enough to do me any good. Maybe the next owner.......


----------



## dHLOL (Apr 29, 2015)

*crashed mine*

I had a 2005 with 27k miles on it in excellent condition that I crashed last December. It was so hard to part with. But then the idea of buying a Hellcat came to mind.....:crazy:


----------



## GO-GTO (Oct 30, 2020)

svede1212 said:


> I've loved this car from day one over 10 years ago.


I've loved my 2006 Impulse Blue Metallic GTO since I purchased it new in November 2007. I read all the posts but didn't see any actual source where the number of GTOs left might be found. Is there any one website with this type of information? I'm very interested in knowing how many 2006s are still out there.


----------



## GM Jimmy’s GTO (Dec 13, 2021)

GO-GTO said:


> I've loved my 2006 Impulse Blue Metallic GTO since I purchased it new in November 2007. I read all the posts but didn't see any actual source where the number of GTOs left might be found.
> 
> I purchased my 04 GTO Torrid Red with 10,018 miles right after Thanksgiving 2021, it is beyond mint, as close to perfect as humanly possible - GM JIMMY’s GTO


----------



## Melio (Jul 30, 2009)

My 04 qsm has 92k and is really needing paint and leather repair or replacement. I'm really not wasting my time or money by putting in a few thousand to restore this bad boy. The goal in the next year is to completely repaint and new rims. The interior leather I want to replace with something more flexible. Modded parts are not an issue cause it's my car. I put in Energy Suspension neoprene to replace the old rubber and it drives like a dream. It feels brand new. Now to restore the paint and leather. Oh I wanna put in a new ratio on the rear end. I might even do cams and lifters next year. 

I'm not looking for holy shit speed. I just want my car to be my car. 

If your looking for a GTO to restore it takes a special kind of skill set. A guy with a toolbox can get away with quite a bit. But these days mechanics don't know hot to line up ring and pinion gears in my town. It's irritating trying to find mechanics that'll work on anything older than the pants they own.


----------

